# newly baught freshwater neon gobies  ( stiphodon semoni )



## Adam cadwallader (12 Feb 2016)

Iv recently purchased these beautiful fish settling in beautifully but just wondered from what iv read I have 3 males . Would it be detrimental to the health if I don't get a female?  I know they need brackish water to raise the fry but want them to have the most fulfilled life possible any experience or knoledge of this fish would be very welcome.


----------



## UllavL (18 Feb 2016)

I had two pairs of stiphodon in my tank, now there is one pair left. My biggest problem wasn't aggessivity, never saw them fight. But they were quite hard to get to eat enough food. Think that's the primary reason two died.


----------



## chrismiller12341 (18 Feb 2016)

From what I know of them they need lots of o2, a good amount of flow and I've seen two pair. Clean a decoration covered in algee in a day. I've never seen aggression from any of them. (Worked at a pet store for awhile. They were my favorite fish there.)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam cadwallader (18 Feb 2016)

Iv bin feeding mine algae wafers and they seem like they're enjoying them they have nice rounded bellies at the moment similar to my ottocinclus they do have a little bicker now and again but seem to have settled in well fingers crossed how can u tell male and female apart?


----------



## Adam cadwallader (18 Feb 2016)

I have two airstones with good flow I wouldn't think o2 would be an issue from what iv read bickering between themselves is quite normal tho that's just what iv read? How would u know if they are getting enough to eat?


----------



## chrismiller12341 (18 Feb 2016)

To me and I'm no expert nor do I pretend to be. But from what you have said. It sounds like they are happy I would just keep doing what you are doing. This is just me and it might be right or it might be wrong. But I try to feed my fish in general a little less then they should eat. I feel it keeps them from letting food just sit on the ground and rot. ( this is the reason I started this. ) they search for it rather than just wait for me to give them more. And I watch and if I feel they need a snack I give them one.  I don't starve them. I just don't let them get lazy.  Fish in the wild don't get full uninterrupted meals. Opps sorry got alittle off on a rant. Lol.  To me sounds like you have happy fish.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam cadwallader (18 Feb 2016)

At the moment as they are new and still acclimatising I probably am feeding a little more than I normally do. That said I do so have sterbai corydoras in there and boy are they greedy 1 female is gravid and heavily pregnant so constantly hungry I have 2 stones and a big centre piece of bogwood with moss growing on it as a good site for algae growth obviously they look fine and are acting accordingly but with fish it's hard to tell ? 1 good thing is they seem to be colouring up nicely


----------



## UllavL (19 Feb 2016)

I have Stiphodon percnopterygionus, and here it's quite easy to tell which are males/females, colouration and fins are completely different. They do need a lot of O2 to thrive and good circulation. I have my pair in an 84-l shallow tank with two external filters pumping 2100 l/h.


----------



## Adam cadwallader (19 Feb 2016)

How often do you feed?ullavl?  From what iv revised the species I have are stiphodon semoni?  I have no idea the difference between the two species? When u say shallow do you mean long? They seem to have plenty of personality what food do u feed your?


----------



## UllavL (19 Feb 2016)

I feed them repashy "soilent green" maybe 4 times per week. They also eat the more meaty food I give my corys (although they shouldn't).

My tank is 22 cm high and 120 cm long.
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/8491/bwBClC.jpg


----------



## Adam cadwallader (19 Feb 2016)

Where do u get the rapashy soiled green from? Just to let you know your tank is a work of art must av taken a lot of time and effort to get it that picturesque and beautiful impressed.


----------



## UllavL (20 Feb 2016)

Thanks, light does a lot  well, i ordered it from a online shop here in Sweden, don't know where you're from?


----------



## Adam cadwallader (20 Feb 2016)

South wales uk I only have a small tank 95litres I baught a plant glo multi led lamp which I was led to believe was as good as any? What fish do u keep I thaught I could see harlequins in there and a few gobies but ne thing else? I do apologise aswell after more revision I don't have stiphodon semoni but stiphodon atropurpureus lol they are pretty similar mind! Do u use cannister co2 or liquid?


----------



## UllavL (21 Feb 2016)

If you just search online, I shou think it's hard to find an uk retailer. Don't know which lamp that is 

My tank is only 84 l so your is actually roomier  with canister co2. I keep them with harlequins (which I'll think I'll sell), a group of Dario Dario, black Sakura shrimp and Cory habrosus.


----------



## Adam cadwallader (22 Feb 2016)

Never heard of dario dario?  Or habrosus cories I have sterbai ottocinclus cherry shrimp a betta and 3 gobies. I'm a bit worried about cannister?  With liquid u just add the right amount and that's it no risk of poisoning your fish I would be worried about killing my fish with cannister?  Is there much of a benefit to the plants and fish?


----------



## UllavL (23 Feb 2016)

Well it's quite better than liquid when it comes to getting nice plant growth. It also lowers ph so if you have fish that like that it's a plus as well.


----------

